# Seitenumbruch nach x Elementen



## Guest (25. Jun 2008)

Hi,

ich versuche zurzeit ne kleine webanwendung zu schreiben und hänge mich bereits seit stunden an nem Problem bei dem mir sicher einer von euch helfen kann.

ich möchte auf einer jsp datensätze aus einer db ausgeben nur weiß ich vorher nicht wie viele DS ich bekommen werde.
nun möchte ich ungern 100 DS auf einer seite ausgeben sondern nur jeweils 20 pro seite und darunter, wie hier im Forum auch, etwas in der art von "Gehe zu Seite 1,2,3,4,5 usw."

Hab bisher leider im Netz nichts gefunden was mir weitergeholfen hätte, ich denke mir aber das es doch bestimmt fertige
lösungen / bibliotheken gibt oder?

Ich wär schon dankbar wenn mir einer sagen könnte wonach ich suchen oder wie bei der lösung vorgehen muss.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## rod (26. Jun 2008)

keiner da ?


----------



## DP (26. Jun 2008)

du musst in deinem SELECT... mit LIMIT arbeiten und je nach angezeigter seite das limit entsprechend setzen


----------



## maki (26. Jun 2008)

Such mal nach "paginator ".


----------

